# fist planted tank!!!!



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my first fully planted tank set up late last night. Spent over $100 on plants. 
The tank is a standard 20g. Substrate is black tahitian moon sand. Plants are: 2amazon swords, 1 rubra val split into 2, 3 bacopa australis, 3 hygro corymbosa, 1 ambulia, 2sunset hygro, 2 hygro angustifolia. I'd still like to add jungle val, and some foreground plants but I think this is a pretty good start!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

That looks amazing! What does that sand cost? I'm planning my first planted tank and I've decided on black sand


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

It was 29.99 for 20 lbs. Its the carib sea instant aquarium version. The supernaturals version is 24.99. I got it at big al's. Also got all the plants there


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice job! It looks great!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you  Super proud over here. My husband's only comment on it: "it looks creepy" :/


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

wish I could get sunset hygro, its on the federal ban list here in the USA


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Stone said:


> wish I could get sunset hygro, its on the federal ban list here in the USA


That's so sad  It is such a pretty plant!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Stone said:


> wish I could get sunset hygro, its on the federal ban list here in the USA


Why is it banned?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably for it being a "noxious weed" like asian ambulia lol. 

The tank looks wonderful. I would add a background to the tank to close it in and make it look "fuller". What are you putting in the tank? Also, I LOVE the black sand, wanted black sand but cannot afford it :<


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

The background is a good idea. What do you suggest? Its going to be a guppy and platy tank. All girls. No boys allowed!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You could either go black or get one of those planted-look backgrounds. Both would fill in the tank more


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Well done!

BTW, if you can't afford Tahitian Moon Sand, you can use Black Diamond blasting sand.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

6 days old


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I plan on doing a natural CO2 system next. So far its just been plants, sand and some Seachem Flourish Comprehensive. Its grown, but I think it would do better with CO2. I really don't like the idea of canisters filled with gases so I will do a natural version using bakers yeast, sugar and baking powder. I've ordered the body of the system and then I'll make the solution at home. Its had great reviews!


----------



## Dveha (Aug 1, 2013)

Jexx said:


> Thank you  Super proud over here. My husband's only comment on it: "it looks creepy" :/


My husband's interest in my fish tank is in the "oh, are they still alive?" category. lol.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, it looks amazing!


----------

